
BMW executive says electric cars will always cost more than conventional cars - mpweiher
https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/motoring/motoring-news/the-reason-why-electric-cars-will-always-be-expensive/news-story/8f8d81ac872578ad665a264c91b17505
======
dv_dt
If I were BMW, I wouldn't let that executive anywhere near electric car
development projects. Ingrained biases have a way of getting traction while
making choices during development.

Edit: Oh he's the exec (board member!?) in charge of development.. probably
some miscommunication, but now there seems like multiple things of off there.

